# Allt-y-Cefn Tunnel



## Infraredd (Apr 22, 2015)

Allt-y-Cefn Tunnel on the former Carmarthan & Cardigan Railway: 167 yards, opened 1864, closed 1973.
As far as I know it's not been on the net before - may be wrong though!
Left the flash in the car so this is all light painted with my head torch....... not my best.
Pics





































& this is the bridge on the run up to the east end of the tunnel.






Thanks for looking.
Full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157652092878872/


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2015)

Fab stuff as always Infraredd.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 22, 2015)

That's a cute little tunnel, thanks!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 22, 2015)

Some good photos there. Nice one


----------



## smiler (Apr 22, 2015)

I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 22, 2015)

Great. I want a tunnel down here in the south.


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 23, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Great. I want a tunnel down here in the south.



http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/database/a.html


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice little tunnel there
Shame its so far away for me


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

Sweet! How inviting is that little door! 
Still enviable shots! Thanks for sharing


----------

